# 2016 (2nd Gen) My Link Screen Went Black



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 was black one morning then it came on with an orange border and said something about insert update media. Thought it died as I've seen other 8" units here have problems but then after sitting all day at work it's been fine ever since. Took it to the dealer anyways and they didn't find anything and think it may have been in the middle of an update check or something when I started the car and interrupted it


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Ah, the dead Cruze radio.

If you still have controls I assume the HMI isn't dead, but maybe the display or cable that runs it is loose or gone bad. When my HMI kicked it, I'd get a black screen, an update screen, and could only listen to the last tuned FM station and change the volume - sometimes.


----------

